# 2WW – Top tips for distraction



## Spring Chick (Jan 20, 2009)

I am wondering what in the world will I do for 2 whole weeks of waiting!!!!!

My doc advised to take 2 weeks off! He said the ovaries swell up, then get jabbed by EC so to expect to have abdominal pain. Also, he recommends rest to give best chances for 2WW. What is the best thing to do with this time? 

If I sit at home alone I will surely go mad. If DH stays home with me, I will surely drive him mad! I thought a holiday might be a good idea, but what kind? What activities will be suitable? All ideas welcome.


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep, this is a difficult one!  In a way it's good to keep busy as it distracts you and makes the 2ww go quicker.

How about renting a nice little cottage somewhere pretty?  You could take a load of DVD's, sit by the fire, go for little strolls in the town and go out for some nice pub lunches!  Sounds perfect to me!  Unfortunately I work in a school so have no say when I have my holidays, I will be working for the whole 2ww!    I will be really worried at work, won't want to lift anything too heavy or do anything strenuous, so am gonna tell a few people so that they can help me out  .  I don't get to sit down all day though, so will be worried  

I would defo take a nice relaxing holiday if you can.  Not a caravan though cos it will be freezing and you won't be able to stay warm enough!

Let me know what you decide   X


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi girlies

Dilemma dilemma for 2WW, last time I only had the day of EC and day after off work, but then went back to work for the distraction but to be honest dont know if that was the right thing to do, couldnt help myself on getting involved in meetings, debates etc which I shouldnt have done really.  This time is different though and am definately going to take some time off, maybe not the whole 2 weeks but was going to figure out exactly the times of implantation and have this time off then maybe go back part time after that.  

 Luci-Lu shame you dont have a choice, but great that you can trust people to tell them and then they can help you out.  I'm lucky that I can tell people too, but just those close to me.

Spring chick definately agree that holiday sounds like the ultimate distraction tool, would you fly?  Or maybe a spa day linked in with some other chill stuff, like the DVD day.  Personally on the time I have off my plan is to do absolutely nothing at all.  I've got some box set DVDs to watch from Christmas and am planning the "feet up do nothing" therapy.  And the drinking loads of water things ensures that I spend half the day in the bathroom anyways 

Look forward to other suggestions that I could maybe incorporate into the plan


----------



## Mrs H! (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi girls,

just thought I'd post on here and say when i had my first IVF last year I took the whole two weeks off as annual leave. I'm quite lucky in that my mom lives in a lovely village in rural Herefordshire, and I went to stay there. It is very quiet and relaxing away from the hustle and bustle of the towns where I live. I spent the first few days when the embryos were implanting, having complete bedrest. This was as a result of reading an alternative therapy approach book to fertility which recommended this. The rest of the time i took it easy watching films, gentle strolls (not too far), crafts and quiet meals out. I really believe this helped, and I did get my BFP although sadly lost my baby at 8 weeks.

I plan to take the two weeks again, tho I will only have a weeks leave then. However, my doctor has been brilliant and says he will sign me off sick for two weeks. I know this adds to your sickness record, but I've read another post somewhere and agree that you have to weigh up what is more important - your desire for a baby or your job. I currently only have an admin job, and am fortunate my dh has a good job, but I think you have to look at the wider picture and consider how much money you are spending on tx (if you are private) and how much your body is being put through each time, and really take it as easy as you can. I am actually going to take one week a/leave and be signed off for the rest. Have any of you girls spoke to your GP's and asked about this possibility?

love 


Jules xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry for you loss Mrs H  Hopefully this will be our time  

Glad you brought up the subject of how we have the time off, sickness, hols etc.  I'm mulling over how to do it.  I really really want to have the full 2 weeks off, but dont have enough holidays to do this.  At least thought of having the implantation days off, however dont know when this would be am guessing the first 4 to 5 days after ET, any ideas anyone?

Going to GP sounds like a cracking idea, might do that one, I'm sure he'd oblige.

My biggest issue is whether I have a job or not when I get to 2WW and that will determine whether I have time off sick or not as if I'm at risk they take occasions off sick into consideration when deciding who to keep    You're right in what you say though you have to make the conscious decision on whats the most important thing a BFP or a job, its just that I've worked really hard to get where I am and maternity leave with this job would be the ideal, we wouldnt have to worry at all.  If I'm honest then I want both, but if I cant have it I want my BFP its the most important thing to me and DH.  The rest we can sort out some other time.

Are you going to go to your mums again Mrs H?

Springchick, west coast of scotland sounds wonderful.  I know of a lighthouse that is a hotel right on the coast, surrounded by absolutely nothing, this would be so tranquil, apart from the sound of crashing waves, which I find therapeutic being a fire sign  


Luci-Lu, could you ask your GP for a sick note, if you cant have hols maybe this could be an option for you?

Sorry for the rant ladies, heads a bit mince at the moment.


----------



## Mrs H! (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Sprinkles,

yes implantation is within the first few days after transfer like you say.

Think we probably will go to my moms again. There are some nice walks down there for us to take the dog out.

I'd seriously considering checking with your GP re being signed off.

take care xxxxx


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello ladies, 

I too amdefinitely going to be taking some time off for the 2ww, am thinking the 1st week at least. I am assuming that my GP will sign me off on the advice of my private IVF doctor so fingers crossed that it works like that. Will have to check it out when I go to the clinic next week.

At the moment, the thought of lying in bed for a week with DVDs, the radio and books sounds like heaven on earth but I know that you guys are right and it's good to have a plan otherwise I risk driving myself crazy, being a pain in the neck and alienating my dh and buying lots of useless things on ebay. Mrs H, a dog must be the perfect thing to have on a 2ww. Lucky you. 
Think that after the couple of days of complete bedrest at the beginning, that I am going to doing some sewing. Not sure what I am going to make though. Everyone got little make up bags for Christmas this time so can't really churn any more of those out! 

For me holidays = fun, active, running around kind of things, so Spring chick I appreciate what you mean re telling your hubbie that the monroes are out this time!

This post has got me thinking and I am going to start a list of things to do in the 2ww so that I can get organised (eg borrowing DVDs off friends) and also so that I don't get to day 1 of the 2ww and be a bit like "right, well what shall I do today?" 

As I said on another post I have got the Zita West CD. I just listened to the intro this morning and she recommends using the 2ww "track" every day during the 2ww so that's 30 minutes taken care of.

Love
Suzanna


----------



## Mrs H! (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Suzanna123,


Just thought I'd let you know that book I was reading re complete bedrest for first couple of days was also by Zita West 

Jules xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles (Nov 6, 2008)

Evening ladies

Yeah I read the Zita book bit about complete bed rest and acupuncturist tonight said exactly the same thing, do absolutely nothing, so thats the plan.

At the weekend I was cleaning up and found a photo album that we got for a wedding present that I havent started yet, so am going to do that during 2WW, sort out my album, past pics of DH when baby, past pics of me when baby and then photos of our life together.  


S x


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep, good idea. Sorting out photo album has gone into my list. 
Keep em coming ladies!


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

I always have massive lists of things i should be doing so maybe i will actually get around to doing something constructive when and if i get to have 2WW. Decorating, drawing, photos too (especially printing some good ones off), drawing/ painting, filing!!!! (if i am desperate), fixing my cupboard, making cushion covers...... i could go on and on!


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I will deffo be taking the first week off of work and mooching about - luckily for me I live in the UAE and March is a wonderful time, so I can see myself lying by the pool and reading lots of books!


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

A jigsaw is good idea. I have always been extremely rude about them especially as my hubbie absolutely loves them, but now might be time to get cracking on the one I got him of the Sistene Chapel end wall. Unfortunatley due to my complete jigsaw ignorance I failed to cross reference the size of the jigsaw with the size of the dining table and whilst it fits, it doesn't leave us any room to eat at it! Hmm. 

Is this weird: I am deeply looking forward to my 2week wait/mooch? I live in Spain and have just found out a website where you can get live BBC1 and BBC2 streamed to my computer - too exciting. Bring on all those property programmes at 11 in the morning I say.


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember my mum doing loads of jigsaws... she just used to stick a table cloth over the top of it and use the table as normal!


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

I am wondering about a bit of knitting? I know it is getting a bit trendy - anyone do it?

Also, anyone got any good books that they would recommend? Am going to do an Amazon order before I hunker down for the 2ww. Just read "The Road home." Can't remember author but let me know if you are interested. Very very good. A real weepy though!


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh my god that is the best idea in the world. We have just finished series 4 and are waiting to compose ourselves before we go for season 5. 
Word of warning, it is completely addictive, but also very scary / adrenaline pumping. 
West Wing Series 1 is pretty good too (but don't bother with series 2 as it then gets all cheesey) and I also loved Planet Earth for a bit of feel good elephant time.
Any hints from you? Have never done Lost - am considering it.


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

Is that a book or a series?


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

i don't know if its been suggested on here but LoveFilm is fantastic.  We just joined in January but you choose which monthly fee you want to pay - we pay about £4 for 2 DVD's per month - and then you pick all the films you want to watch and they are added on to your list.  They then randomly post the DVD's to you and once one is returned the next is posted out - p&p is included and the return envelope is included.  Its fun opening the envelope to see what you are going to watch next.  how sad is that   !!


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies
I'm just coming to the end of my 2ww and am now worried I've ruined my chances of success. I didn't take time off work only the day of EC, day after and ET. I only work 2 1/2 days a week. Do you think that's ok? Suppose it's a bit late now as I test tomorrow.


----------



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

Lindsayhelen - don't panic. Straight after my embryo collection, I had to drive an hour home on my own. I stopped for petrol and then did a Tesco's shop!

After this I still had to walk the dog daily (DH was away) and I'd read that complete bed rest is actually a bad idea because you need to do something to keep the circulation to your uterus moving nicely. I did rest a bit but generally carried on as normal. I even did hoovering lol (very gently!). I was inspired by someone who went to a music concert and was jumping around at it in her tww. 

I think as long as you give yourself some time to recover from egg collection, I don't think it really matters that much. Whatever you do, just try and stay sane!


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks maybe-if. It's in the lap of the gods now and if it's meant to be it will be


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Just wanted to nip on and let you know that we got a BFP this morning. We are absolutely over the moon! xx


----------



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!!  What great news!

Congratulations


----------



## Minni (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow - congratulations Linsday helen!       

Inspiration for us all!

Minni x


----------



## Suzuki (Nov 26, 2007)

That is really great news Lindseyhelen! congratulations. 

Any top tips for what you got up to in your 2ww so that we can repeat your good practices?!

I haven't had any more thoughts on distractions I'm afraid. Gals, how long were you planning on bedrest after ec for?

Suzuki


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi I didn't do anything special. I work  2 1/2 days a week so went back to work then just took it easy. Loads of water, healthy diet and extra vitamins and tried desperately to keep a PMA! I also had a stack of good books to A. pass the time and B. keep the mind occupied!!

Big   and luck to all xx


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Well i've started doing my family tree and searching the census records - that is really addictive. Through genes reunited i've been in contact with a woman whose Gran was cousins with my gran. She sent me copies of all certificates for my great great and great great great grandparents - its fab cos none of my family knew anything about them at all.

So this is what i will be doing hopefully when/ if i get my 2ww.


----------

